
Ask HN: What Android App do you use to browse HN? - das_keyboard
Searching for &quot;Hacker News&quot; on Google Play brings up dozens of results. 
I think there are even more Clients which are not avaiable via Google Play.
There are so many and most of them look the same.<p>What App do you use to browse HN on your Smartphone and why would you recommend this one?
======
neeksHN
Materialistic, it's available on both F-Droid,
[https://f-droid.org/packages/io.github.hidroh.materialistic/](https://f-droid.org/packages/io.github.hidroh.materialistic/),
and the Play Store,
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.github.hidr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.github.hidroh.materialistic)

~~~
limeblack
It doesn't appear to notify you of replies which is my most desired feature.

~~~
neeksHN
Wasn't aware! I use it mainly as a "reader" and usually only comment on
desktop. Nice to know though, thanks for pointing that out!

------
petecox
Mozilla Firefox.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.fi...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.firefox)

------
hhtoyou
Chrome mobile

------
navjack27
Microsoft Edge

